# I was really thinking of going with either Apple or Driod tablet



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

What do you all think of this, being connected with a tablet and going in to a processor. I have H800... 
Wireless Bluetooth v4.0 Music Receiver Adapter w/ Digital Optical / Coaxial / 3.5mm Stereo Output - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
what do you guys think and how good would it work being connected with optical. My Samsung Tablet is little too big and willing to try something new.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

It should work fine. Although it just puzzles me why you spend all that money on an H800 and buy this? Again it should work fine so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Well I had my dsp for a long time now and got it at a killer price. This is what runs my system! I also have a controller with it.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

quickaudi07 said:


> Well I had my dsp for a long time now and got it at a killer price. This is what runs my system! I also have a controller with it.


I'm pretty sure he meant, "Why the hell do you want to connect bluetooth audio to your nice SQ gear?"

aptX isn't quite there yet for phones and tablets. I'm pretty sure Apple doesn't even support it, and what the Android phones and tabs support isn't the lossless version, which only goes to 24-bit samples.

You're better off getting a dedicated USB DAC for your phone or tablet and using that to pull lossless audio to shove into your DSP.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Honestly to try something different


----------

